# ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum,

Ich will mir nach 5 Jahren nun wieder einen neuen Rechenknecht kaufen.
Ich werde ihn bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen, da ich mir beim anschließen der Power-Connectoren des Gehäuses schwer tue. Auf die 20 € kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an.
Es wäre aber trotzdem schön wenn ihr die 20 € in den Preis mit einbeziehen könnt.

Vom alten Rechner gibt es nichts zum verwerten, außerdem solltet ihr auch die 79 € für Windows 8 in den Gesammtpreis aufnehmen. 
Also sinkt das Budget für den eigentlichen PC auf 1150 €.

Eine SSD benötige ich nur wenn sie nicht das Budget sprengt, diese sollte dann 120 GB haben.

Einige wünsche zur Konfiguration hätte ich dann doch.

-Als Prozessor soll ein i7-3770k zum Einsatz kommen ich bin mir bewusst das der i5-3570k beim Gaming fast identische Leistung bietet, möchte aber dennoch den i7 benutzen weil ich auch  oft Videos Rendere und deshalb ist der i7 meiner meinung einen Aufpreis von ca. 90 € wert.

-Als Grafikkarte soll die übertacktete GTX 670 von ASUS zum Einsatz kommen. Ich benutze schon immer Nvidia Karten und will auch nicht umsteigen. Ich werde auf Full-HD games wie BF3, COD Black Ops II, Crysis 3 usw. spielen diese werden mit dieser Karte doch auf Ultra spielbar sein. ODER???

-Das Mainboard soll qualitativ hochwertig sein weil ich die CPU übertackten will, SLI unterstützung soll auch gegeben sein.

-Zum CPU Kühler, da hätte ich gerne den  Macho HR-02.

- Bitte rechnet eine zweite Grafikkarte in das Netzteil mit ein, ich werde wenn ich Aufrüste in Zukunft vielleicht zwei Grafikkarten verbauen also so ungefähr 630 Watt. ODER???

-Zum RAM ich möchte gerne 8 GB low profile Arbeitsspeicher mit  einer Tacktung vom 1600Mhz. (Wegen großen CPU-Kühler)

-Als Gehäuse fände ich das Zalman Z9 U3 schön, die Grafikkarte und der CPU-Kühler passen in das Gehäuse ODER??? 

Danke das ihr euch für mich zeit nehmt

Liebe Grüße XCM_MCX


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Was für Videos "Renderst" du denn?

ICh würds so machen:
3570K
Gigabyte Z77X D3H
Macho Rev.B
ASUS GTX670
Ares 8GB 1600
Lg NS95 ODD
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
Samsung 840 120GB
be Quiet E9 480W CM

SLI macht man entweder sofort oder gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> SLI macht man entweder sofort oder gar nicht.


 
So sieht es aus.


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Was für ein Netzteil würde ich benötigen wenn ich mein Budget hochschraube und eine zweite Asus Grafikkarte dazu Kaufe ?


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

*Was "renderst" du ?*

Dan brauchst du mindestens 650W


----------



## hundestyleHd (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Renderst du viel? direkt eine Config erstellen mit einem anderen Cpu is bisschen dreist, geht doch mal mehr auf die Wünsche ein.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich würde das Budget aufstocken und gleich die GTX 690 nehmen.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Warum dreist 

Video werden eh net "_gerendert_" sondern _re-encoded_. Da bringt ein 3770K nicht mehr Leistung, als ein 3570K.


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Um auf die Netzteile zurückzukommen wenn ich zwei Asus GTX 670 OC einbaue. Wie gut sind die Netzteile unten bzw. was ist daran schlecht?
Ich will für ein Netzteil nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben.

Thermaltake Smart M750W 750W ATX 2.3 (SP-750MPCBEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Enermax Triathlor FC 650W ATX 2.3 (ETA650AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wenn du SLI willst würde ich lieber etwas mehr Geld ins Netzteil stecken an deiner Stelle

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201)

mfg


----------



## hundestyleHd (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Dreist war übertrieben, lediglich erklären warum du was änderst damit der TE durchsieht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ich will für ein Netzteil nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben.



Solltest du aber.
Du willst einen i7 haben und zwei GTX 670 und willst dann am Netzteil sparen? 



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Thermaltake Smart M750W 750W ATX 2.3 (SP-750MPCBEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



CWT. Mehr muss man nicht sagen. 



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Für Multi GPU nicht gemacht.



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Enermax Triathlor FC 650W ATX 2.3 (ETA650AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wenn du einen startenden Jet im Rechner haben willst.


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Mehr Geld will ich in das Netzteil nicht investieren.
Welche der unten aufgezählten Netzteile sind gut?


Thermaltake Smart M750W 750W ATX 2.3 (SP-750MPCBEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Enermax Triathlor FC 650W ATX 2.3 (ETA650AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Um auf die Netzteile zurückzukommen wenn ich zwei Asus GTX 670 OC einbaue.


*Sach mal.. bist du dir zu ein eine FRAGE zu beantworten???*
Du willst hier doch auch ANTWORTEN haben.


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Was bedeutet "CWT. Mehr muss man nicht sagen. "


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich würd in einen so "teuren" PC mindestens 16Gb Arbeitsspeicher einbauen da es zukunftssicherer ist und es beim Rendern von Videos etc. hilft einfacher nebenbei zu arbeiten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

30€ mehr für ein gescheites Netzteil sollten doch drin sein oder etwa nicht?

mfg


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



BiohazardArtworks schrieb:


> Ich würd in einen so "teuren" PC mindestens 16Gb Arbeitsspeicher einbauen da es zukunftssicherer ist und es beim Rendern von Videos etc. hilft einfacher nebenbei zu arbeiten.


Nö, schwachsinn. ich RE-ENCODE Videos ohne Probleme, da werden net mal 6GB ausgelastet.

@TE
GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH MMMMMMMMMAAAAAALLLLL AAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFF MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FFFFFFFRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "CWT. Mehr muss man nicht sagen. "


 
Weil man dazu nicht mehr sagen muss. Ganz einfach.
Billiger Lüfter. Eher schlechte Kondensatoren. Das Design von Vorgestern und Schutzschaltungen nur auf dem Papier.

Gibt mehr Geld aus wenn du gleich zwei GTX 670 haben willst oder spare noch etwas damit es klappt aber wenn du ein billiges Netzteil kaufst wirst du bald noch eins brauchen.


----------



## hundestyleHd (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich frage mich wie die anderen hier FSP Fortron/Source Aurum CM Gold 650W ATX 2.3 (AU-650M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Bewerten?


----------



## Bozz03 (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Was mit Billigen Netzteilen passieren

Viel Spaß und wenn du heulend zurück kommst, wir sind nicht schuld, dank einen Billigen Netzteil habe ich letzten Monat mein 8 Jahre alten PC verloren^^

(natürlich ein wenig übertrieben haha)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wieso stellt der TE ein PC rein den er eh so lassen will?


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wieso stellt der TE ein PC rein den er eh so lassen will?


 
Wahrscheinlich aus Sturheit, weil er die Teile so toll findet 

P.S.
 zum Thema billige Netzteile
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOO8ZEEOr8c


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aus Sturheit, weil er die Teile so toll findet
> 
> P.S.
> zum Thema billige Netzteile
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOO8ZEEOr8c



Ich würde lieber eine etwas mehr zahlen als den PC hochgehen lassen naja der TE muss dan noch einen kaufen wenn es BOOM macht^^


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



hundestyleHd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie die anderen hier FSP Fortron/Source Aurum CM Gold 650W ATX 2.3 (AU-650M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Bewerten?


 
Was hast du gesagt? Ich kann dich nicht verstehen weil das Netzteil so laut ist.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ach ja... warum der erneute Thread 
 -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-pc-bis-1220-max-fast-fertig-beratung-2.html

Da war er genauso uneinsichtig


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ach ja... warum der erneute Thread
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-pc-bis-1220-max-fast-fertig-beratung-2.html
> 
> Da war er genauso uneinsichtig



Er denkt wir erkennen ihn net wieder


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich bin mir ja eigentlich relativ sicher mit meiner Konfig aber ich bin mir mit den Netzteilen unsicher.

Passt das NT hier ? Bzw. ist es stark genug?

Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155

Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, Intel Z77, ATX

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9

Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil

be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530 Watt

ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

OEM Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

WAS RENDERST DU??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ganz normale Videos oder Let´s Plays


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Statt des Pure Power würde ich doch eher das Straight E9 nehmen.

Oder du kaufst dir das Dark Power P10 mit 650 Watt und legst dir die zweite GTX 670 1-2 Monate später zu.



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ganz normale Videos oder Let´s Plays



Dafür würde auch ein i5 reichen. Der Unterschied zum i7 ist nicht groß.
Aber das ist deine Sache. Wenn du den i7 willst weil du ihn willst dann kauf ihn dir.


----------



## Bozz03 (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

DIESES NETZTEIL REICHT, mehr brauchst du nicht jeder hier der dir helfen will haben mehr Erfahrung wie du und kennen sich mit der Materie bestens aus.

ansonsten wird dir keiner mehr Helfen xD


ps: Legacyyy ist schon am austicken^^


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Dann ist das *KEIN Rendern*, sonder einfaches* Re-Encoding* von Videos. Da bringt dir der 3770k GAR NIX, außer Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen 
Deswegen sag ich ja die ganze Zeit, dass der 3570K *GENAUSO SCHNELL* ist.

Den anderen schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wozu brauchst du bitte 2 Grakas ? 1 GTX 670 kann locker alles auf Ultra und auch Rendern  da würde ich das Geld für die 2. Graka in eine SSD und ein neueres Netztteil stecken


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Fürs EGO, genau wie den 3770K


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Fürs EGO, genau wie den 3770K



Ne fürs ego ist der i7 3970-x für ihn vieeeeeeeeeeeeel besser


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Fürs EGO, genau wie den 3770K


 
Manchmal muss man dem Ego aber auch den Freiraum lassen und wenn der TS den i7 haben will dann soll er ihn kaufen.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Oder gleich ne GTX690, da gibs wenigstens net so viele Mikroruckler, wie bei 2xGTX670 

@Tresh
Jo, ist ja sein geld, was er ausm Fenster schmeißt^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Oder gleich ne GTX690, da gibs wenigstens net so viele Mikroruckler, wie bei 2xGTX670



Nur??? 4 GTX TITAN sind das mindeste


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

ENTSCHULDIGUNG an alle aber ich habe eben angst am ende mit nem zu kleinen NT dazustehen aber wenn 480 Watt reichen hat sich diese frage ja endlich geklärt aber reichen 480 watt auch zum oc´en des i7 3770k??


----------



## blautemple (9. März 2013)

Ja ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> ENTSCHULDIGUNG an alle aber ich habe eben angst am ende mit nem zu kleinen NT dazustehen aber wenn 480 Watt reichen hat sich diese frage ja endlich geklärt aber reichen 480 watt auch zum oc´en des i7 3770k??



Ja wenn du nur 1 GTX 670 nimmst dann hast du auch keine microruckler wie im SLI


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja, 480W reichen für eine OCed 670 und einen i7 vollkommen aus.


----------



## Makalar (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> ENTSCHULDIGUNG an alle aber ich habe eben angst am ende mit nem zu kleinen NT dazustehen aber wenn 480 Watt reichen hat sich diese frage ja endlich geklärt aber reichen 480 watt auch zum oc´en des i7 3770k??


 
Ja, die 480W reichen auch dann


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> ENTSCHULDIGUNG an alle aber ich habe eben angst am ende mit nem zu kleinen NT dazustehen aber wenn 480 Watt reichen hat sich diese frage ja endlich geklärt aber reichen 480 watt auch zum oc´en des i7 3770k??


 
Natürlich.
Ein OC i7 plus GTX 670 wird rund 300 Watt brauchen.


----------



## Bozz03 (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

du kannst damit alles OCen was in deinem PC steckt, bis dir die Dinger abfackeln wegen den Temps xD


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Danke und ich entschuldige mich nochmals wegen meiner sturheit.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Naja, der 3770K ist ja immer noch da aber  ist ja deine Kohle die du verprasst.

Ne GTX670 brauch mit nem 3770K@4,5GHz keine 260W:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 15) - ComputerBase


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Nö, schwachsinn. ich RE-ENCODE Videos ohne Probleme, da werden net mal 6GB ausgelastet.
> 
> @TE
> GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH MMMMMMMMMAAAAAALLLLL AAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFF MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FFFFFFFRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das kann ich von mir nicht behaupten, wenn ich wie du so schön sagst "RE-ENCODE" und nebenbei noch arbeite hab ich mindestens 10 GB arbeitspeicherauslastung.
Aber vielleicht arbeitest du ja ressourcensparsamer als ich


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich mache Video mit Adobe After Effects und Sony Vegas in 1080p und das nicht gerade Ressourcenschonend 
Dabei habe ich noch nie meine 8GB voll bekommen...


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich mache Video mit Adobe After Effects und Sony Vegas in 1080p und das nicht gerade Ressourcenschonend
> Dabei habe ich noch nie meine 8GB voll bekommen...


 
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/068/e/4/auslastung_by_thegegna-d5xhkf5.jpg 

Ich glaube das sagt genügend aus.


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



BiohazardArtworks schrieb:


> Das kann ich von mir nicht behaupten, wenn ich wie du so schön sagst "RE-ENCODE" und nebenbei noch arbeite hab ich mindestens 10 GB arbeitspeicherauslastung.


Eine Instanz eines modernen Encoders benötigt nicht wirklich viel RAM, außer man übertreibt es maßlos mit unsinnigen Einstellungen...



BiohazardArtworks schrieb:


> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/068/e/4/auslastung_by_thegegna-d5xhkf5.jpg


Das sagt nur aus, das Premiere ein Haufen RAM benötigt...



Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann ist das *KEIN Rendern*, sonder einfaches* Re-Encoding* von Videos. Da bringt dir der 3770k GAR NIX, außer Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen


Das stimmt so aber nicht!
x264 profitiert gut von den 4 zusätzlichen Threads.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

@BiohazardArtworks
Jo.. beweißt jetzt irgendwie nix^^

@soth
Kommt immer ganz auf die Kern-Ausnutzung des Programms ab. Wäre gut zu wissen, was der TE denn benutzt.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @soth
> Kommt immer ganz auf die Kern-Ausnutzung des Programms ab. Wäre gut zu wissen, was der TE denn benutzt.


 
Er will Lets Play Videos für Youtube machen.
Dafür brauchst du kein Full HD Material.
Youtube wandelt das sowieso immer noch extra um.


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



soth schrieb:


> Eine Instanz eines modernen Encoders benötigt nicht wirklich viel RAM, außer man übertreibt es maßlos mit unsinnigen Einstellungen...
> 
> Das sagt nur aus, das Premiere ein Haufen RAM benötigt...



Ja genau und was macht man mit Premiere ? Genau Schneiden und Rendern. Und wenn einer sagt dass er Videos Rendert bzw "RE-ENCODED" dann ist Premiere keineswegs ausgeschlossen und glaub mir AE verbraucht nicht minder viel Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die Speed-Codes von YT nehmen viiel Qualität weg, sehe das ja immer bei mir^^

Da muss man schon auf guter Quali  mit dem Programm coden, damit da was anständiges rauskommt 

@BiohazardArtworks
nochmal zum mitschneiden, RENDERN ist so was hier: Bildsynthese
Dazu braucht man Cinema 4D, 3DS MAX o.ä.


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er will Lets Play Videos für Youtube machen.
> Dafür brauchst du kein Full HD Material.
> Youtube wandelt das sowieso immer noch extra um.


Zumal - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - die meisten Let's Player sowieso keine Ahnung vom Encoding haben und geringe Einstellungen fahren.
Da lohnt sich imho der i7 nicht, aber das ist nicht meine Entscheidung.



BiohazardArtworks schrieb:


> Ja genau und was macht man mit Premiere  ? Genau Schneiden und Rendern. Und wenn einer sagt dass er Videos  Rendert bzw "RE-ENCODED" dann ist Premiere keineswegs ausgeschlossen und  glaub mir AE verbraucht nicht minder viel Arbeitsspeicher.


Ich will jetzt hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, allerdings halte ich AE und Premiere für ein paar Let's Plays für einen absoluten Overkill.
Wie die ganzen Leute an die Software gekommen sind, will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



soth schrieb:


> Zumal - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - die meisten Let's Player sowieso keine Ahnung vom Encoding haben und geringe Einstellungen fahren.
> Da lohnt sich imho der i7 nicht, aber das ist nicht meine Entscheidung.


 
Gering vielleicht nicht aber sie nehmen die Standard Einstellungen die das Programm vorgibt weil sie keine Lust haben herauszufinden welche Einstellungen super sind -- denn sowas kann eine Weile dauern bis man das weiß.
Dazu kommt dass Youtube die Videos noch mal extra codiert. Am Ende hast du also trotzdem stundenlangem schneiden und konvertieren und einem super Ergebnis ein mieses Video auf Youtube weil denen das völlig egal ist wie viel Mühe du dir gegeben hast.

Für Youtube Videos würde ich Programme wie SUPER nehmen. Sowas reicht völlig.


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

@Legacyy Zum mitschneiden: Das ist mir bewusst. Bloß leider vollkommen egal, weil jedem bewusst ist was gemeint ist.


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

@soth Studenten Lizenzen machens möglich. Aber mit der Grundsatz-Diskussion hast du Vollkommen recht


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



BiohazardArtworks schrieb:


> @Legacyy Zum mitschneiden: Das ist mir bewusst. Bloß leider vollkommen egal, weil jedem bewusst ist was gemeint ist.


Ich dachte nur, da du rendern und Adobe Pro erwähnt hast^^ Dann ist das ja i.O.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass es dem TE bewusst ist, daher habe ich es gepostet


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

@ Legacyy Stimmt natürlich  Aber RE-ENCODEN hört sich einfach so naja ... hochgestochen an. Deswegen benutze ich immer Rendern wenn man sowieso aus den Kontext herauslesen kann um was es sich handelt.


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Rendern ist aber einfach falsch!
Es heißt Encoden oder Transcodieren.

Ich frage mich auch immer noch, wozu ein Let's Player Premiere Pro und After Effects überhaupt braucht...


----------



## BiohazardArtworks (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

@soth Ich bin kein Let´s Player aber manche machen ja auch noch andere Sachen neben Let´s Plays.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

@soth
gute Frage^^ Befasst mich selbst zwar net mit so Zeug, aber könnte ich mal ausprobierne.


----------



## soth (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Was willst du denn ausprobieren


----------



## Legacyy (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Na mal so ein Let's Play machen und gucken, was ich damit in AE anstellen kann. N bissi im Spiel rumlaufen und aufnehmen sollte net so schwer sein...
Würd mich jetzt irgendwie mal interessieren


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. März 2013)

Könnt ihr auch andere Netzteile empfehlen oder ist alles außer be quiet schlecht?
Danke


----------



## Makalar (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr auch andere Netzteile empfehlen oder ist alles außer be quiet schlecht?
> Danke


 
Du könntest dich auch noch bei Seasonic umschauen


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. März 2013)

Auf wie viel GHz kann man den i7 3770k mit dem Macho HR-02 oc'en ,könnt ihr mir passende Wärmeleitpaste empfehlen.

Wie trägt ihr die Wärmeleitpaste auf?
-mit z.B Kreditkarte verstreichen oder macht ihr nur einen Punkt in auf die Mitte der CPU?


----------



## soth (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Aus rein technischer Sicht, gibt es noch das Seasonic G und das Enermax Triathlor.
Poblem: Die Teile sind nicht so leise wie das E9.

Wie weit du die CPU übertakten kannst, hängt von deinem Chip ab.
Wärmeleitpaste ist beim CPU-Kühler dabei.


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wiso wird im PCGH-Ultimate PC GTX670 Edition ein 530Watt NT verwendet, im Artikel steht aber "Hier kommen wir auf maximal 266 Watt " dort würde doch ein 480 Watt NT reichen.

Vielen Dank für die vielen schnellen Antworten im Vorraus


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Wiso wird im PCGH-Ultimate PC GTX670 Edition ein 530Watt NT verwendet, im Artikel steht aber "Hier kommen wir auf maximal 266 Watt " dort würde doch ein 480 Watt NT reichen.



Ja, das Straight Power E9 CM 480W, und auch selbst die 400 Watt Variante würde ausreichen. Das 530 Watt Netzteil wurde vermutlich genommen, weil sich viele mit einem überdimensionierten Netzteil sicherer fühlen


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ist das ASUS P8Z77-V LE PLUS, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 ein gutes MB bzw eignet es sich für Overclocking, oder könnt ihr mir bessere Mainboards bis 135€ empfehlen


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Für haushaltsübliches Übertakten reicht auch ein günstigeres Board aus, z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## minicoopers (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Von diesem Board würde ich die Finger weg lassen 
Die -LE udn -LX Boards von ASUS sind nicht so dolle 
Du könntest dir diese mal anschauen http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=756265&cmp=746853&cmp=835328&cmp=746839&cmp=749610Produktvergleich

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

was sagt ihr kriege ich das hin. 

Ich habe gesehen das die Komponenten bei Mindfactory um gute 90 € günstiger sind eben ohne PC- zusammenbau, bekomme ich das hin den pc zusammen zu bauen ich habe eben badenken ob ich das mit den POwer Connectoren hinbekomme. Muss ich eigentlich etwas beachten wenn ich den PC nach dem Zusammenbau anschalte, zB. einstellungen im bios umstellen oder muss ich nur windows 8 installieren un dann eben die Treiber installieren (welche Komponenten brauchen denn Treiber)

Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> was sagt ihr kriege ich das hin.



Ja ! Es ist kein Hexenwerk einen PC zu bauen. Es gibt haufenweise Tutorials, notfalls kannst du uns auch fragen. 

Du solltest nur darauf achten dass im BIOS der AHCI Modus aktiviert ist. Du brauchst Treiber für die Grafikkarte, für den Chipsatz und für alle onBoard-Controller (USB3, Sound, FireWire oder Ähnliches).


----------



## XCM_MCX (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

WAS HEIST AHCI MODUS - PS:IM PC IST EINE NORMALE FESTPLATTE VERBAUT KEINE SSD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Es gibt den AHCI und den IDE Modus. Der IDE Modus ist für ältere Festplatten gedacht. 
Ich würde den AHCI Modus gleich einstellen, falls doch mal eine SSD reinkommt.

PS: Advanced Host Controller Interface


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> WAS HEIST AHCI MODUS



Advanced Host Controller Interface

edit: zu lahm


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Hi ich habe da noch mals eine Frage bitte beantwortet sie nur wenn ihr euch ganz sicher seid als Gehäuse kommt ein zalman z9 u3 zum Einsatz und als CPU kühler ein thermalright hr-02 Macho passt dieser Kühler in das Gehäuse ich frage weil mir diese Frage schön einmal mit ja beantwortet wurde ich habe aber im Internet nachgeschaut und Weiß nur. Das der kühlernt 163mm hoch ist aber da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher 
Vielen vielen dank das ihr euch wegen mir so eine Arbeit macht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Der Macho ist 162 MM hoch, der sollte passen. Sicherheitshalber kannst du aber auch den EKL Brocken nehmen, der kühlt auch sehr gut.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das das z9 u3 nur kühler mit einer Höhe von 160 mm fasst passt der Macht trotzdem rein 

Eignet sich der Brocken genau so gut zum oc'en


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das das z9 u3 nur kühler mit einer Höhe von 160 mm fasst passt der Macht trotzdem rein


Hast du mal einen Link ?



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Eignet sich der Brocken genau so gut zum oc'en


Ja, der Macho ist vielleicht minimal stärker, der Unterschied ist aber wirklich sehr gering.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Eignet sich der Brocken genau so gut zum oc'en


 
Natürlich.
Der Macho ist etwas leiser als der Brocken.
Aber das wird sich mit dem Brocken 2 ändern. Allerdings ist der noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Mugen 3 gegen Brocken welcher kühlt besser und ist besser für oc


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Der Mugen 3 ist lauter und schlechter. Der Mugen 2 ist besser als der Mugen 3. Keine Ahnung wieso sie den so verhunzt haben. 
Der neue "Volkskühler" ist der Macho. Der ist gut, leise und gemessen an der Leistung preiswert.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Aber der macho hr 02 passt nicht in das zalman. Z9 U3 oder


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Dann nimm den Brocken. Der ist ebenfalls sehr gut.

Alternativ vielleicht der BeQuiet. Der ist aber unter Last lauter.
be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Brocken oder Brocken 2


----------



## Softy (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Aber der macho hr 02 passt nicht in das zalman. Z9 U3 oder



Doch, passt ganz knapp rein: Thermalright HR-02 Macho in a Zalman Z9+ Case - YouTube


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Danke dann wird er auch in das zalman z9 u3 passen du bist der beste 

Denn ich finde den kühler super

Aber wie ist es denn wenn ich warte bis haswell kommt dann gibt es dich gar keine passenden CPU kühler


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Sockel 1150 wird sicher die gleichen Bohrabstände haben wie Sockel 1155. Der Unterschied ist von der Anzahl der Pins nicht groß daher denke ich dass sich bei der Kühlung nichts ändern wird.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Wird es lange brauchen das es 1150 Mainboards gibt nachdem haswell auf dem Markt ist


----------



## Makalar (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Wird es lange brauchen das es 1150 Mainboards gibt nachdem haswell auf dem Markt ist


 
Die kommen gleichzeitig mit Haswell


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Wird es lange brauchen das es 1150 Mainboards gibt nachdem haswell auf dem Markt ist


 
In der Regel kommen die Boards vor den CPUs auf den Markt.
Haswell soll im Sommer kommen. Daher rechne ich damit dass die Boards im Mai auf den Markt kommen.
Natürlich nicht alle auf einmal aber eben so nach und nach.
High End Boards sicher später aber die normalen Boards kommen garantiert ein paar Wochen vor den CPUs auf den Markt.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Wie ist das mit dem oc verliere ich da Garantie Beim 3770k oder was passiert da


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja die Garantie ist weg sobald du übertaktest.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Wie lange ist die Garantie


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Beim Boxed 3 Jahre glaube ich.


----------



## Makalar (11. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Boxed 3 Jahre glaube ich.


 
Ja, es sind 3 Jahre


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. März 2013)

Für Gaming und arbeiten 24 oder 27 Zoll Monitor


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

Deswegen würde ich mal in einen Laden gehen. Zum Arbeiten sind 27 Zoll besser, dafür ist manchen Leuten FullHD zu wenig für 27 Zoll. Wenn man einen Bildschirm mit einer höheren Auflösung nimmt muss man wieder Abstriche beim Gamen machen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (18. März 2013)

Wenn ich die Komponenten jetzt bei Mindfactory bestelle den pc zusammenbaue und er aus irgend einem Grund nicht funktionieren will kann ich die Komponenten doch wieder einpacken und in der 14 Tägigen Rückgabefrist zurückschicken .

Aber ihr könnt mich dann doch bestimmt unterStützen und helfen wenn ich zb Fotos schicke ich tue mir zb mit den Power connectoren schwer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Komponenten jetzt bei Mindfactory bestelle den pc zusammenbaue und er aus irgend einem Grund nicht funktionieren will kann ich die Komponenten doch wieder einpacken und in der 14 Tägigen Rückgabefrist zurückschicken .



Ja, das geht. Innerhalb von 14 Tagen versteht sich 



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Aber ihr könnt mich dann doch bestimmt unterStützen und helfen wenn ich zb Fotos schicke ich tue mir zb mit den Power connectoren schwer



Ein Blick ins Handbuch hilft da meist deutlich, notfalls können wir dir aber selbstverständlich helfen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (19. März 2013)

Hä ich habe gerade gemerkt das es Mindfactory und Mindfactory City gibt

Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied bzw. Wo soll ich dann bestellen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Keine Ahnung, was MF City ist. Alle hier bestellen aber beim normalen MF, von MF City sagt mir gar nix.


----------



## XCM_MCX (19. März 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied bei den zwei Samsung SSD's auf dem Foto außer das bei der einen Basic Series und auf der andern ungerade kit  drauf seht ist bei der Basic Series keine Verpackung dabei oder wo ist der Unterschied


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Beim Upgrade Kit ist noch ein Kabel, Einbaurahmen usw. dabei. Das brauchst du aber alles nicht


----------



## XCM_MCX (19. März 2013)

Ist bei der Basic Version aber schon eine Verpackung dabei nicht das es Probleme mit der Garantie gibt


----------



## Softy (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Eine Verpackung ist schon dabei, aber das war's auch schon.


----------



## XCM_MCX (19. März 2013)

Dann gibt's mit der Garantie also keine Probleme ich muss dann ein normales sata 6gb's kabel dazukaufen oder


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Beim Mainboard sind schon 2 Kabel dabei, falls du ein weiteres Kabel brauchst, kannst du eins mitbestellen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (19. März 2013)

Wann kommen GTX 7.. Karten


----------



## Softy (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Schätzungsweise so Ende des Jahres


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die GTX700 Serie kommt wahrscheinlich erst Ende des Jahres auf den Markt. Allerdings weiß das keiner so wirklich genau.


----------



## XCM_MCX (19. März 2013)

Welcher ist der günstigste Shop für Pc Komponenten


----------



## Softy (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

hardwareversand.de und mindfactory.de haben recht gute Preise.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich würde bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand bestellen. Die meisten hier bestellen bei diesen beiden Shops. Die sind recht günstig


----------



## minicoopers (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Welcher ist der günstigste Shop für Pc Komponenten


 Hardwareversand und Mindfactory sind immer recht günstig  aber immer über Geizhals die Komonenten in den Warenkorb legen, dann wird es oftmals noch etwas günstiger  

Ich würde wahrscheinlich eher Hardwareversand nehmen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Hardwareversand und Mindfactory sind immer recht günstig  aber immer über Geizhals die Komonenten in den Warenkorb legen, dann wird es oftmals noch etwas günstiger
> 
> Ich würde wahrscheinlich eher Hardwareversand nehmen


 
Bei MF immer aufpassen da schwenken die Preise gern, aber manchmal fallen die auch echt tief 
Beim mitternachtsshopping wirds noch schlimmer da steigen die preise schonmal gern, teilweise ist es dann sogar günstiger den Versand mitzubezahlen als zu warten und ihn nicht zu bezahlen


----------



## minicoopers (20. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Beim mitternachtsshopping wirds noch schlimmer da steigen die preise schonmal gern, teilweise ist es dann sogar günstiger den Versand mitzubezahlen als zu warten und ihn nicht zu bezahlen



Da kann ich nur bestätigen.  Als ich letztes Jahr meinen Rechner bestellen wollte, habe ich auch mit Versandkosten bestellt, da ich bei Mindnightshopping ~20-30€ mehr zahlen müsste


----------



## ForceOne (20. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

.... eine 690 ist so teuer, wie sein ganzes budget... naja fast


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. März 2013)

Hier mal eine Frage zum Thermalright Macho 
Muss man bei einem Sockel 1155 System den Backplateeinsatz verbauen in einem Video auf YouTube wird er verbaut in der gebrauchsanweisung die man auf der englischen Thermalright Website findet gibt es auch eine Deutsche Anleitung dort finde ich die Formulierung allerdings nicht eindeutig.

Könnt ihr.mir helfen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Was meinst du mit Backplateeinsatz ? Diese "Backplate Cap" ? Die "Backplate Cap" brauchst du nur bei einem 775-Setup.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. März 2013)

Ich meine die Kappe die man in das quadratische loch in der Mitte der Backplate einsetzen kann in einem YouTube Video wird diese bei einem 1155 Setup verwendet.

Passt der Macho in das sharkoon tauron


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Es passen CPU-Kühler bis 175mm ins Tauron . Der Macho ist 162mm hoch .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Diese Kappe brauchst du nicht, die wird nur bei einem Sockel 775 System gebraucht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. März 2013)

Brauchen die SSD die Festplatte und der DVD Brenner treiber


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Nein.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. März 2013)

Was kommt haswell ich bin schon gespannt darauf. Der i7 4770k wird dann das Flaggschiff für 1150 plattformen oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Haswell-Test: Core i7-4770K momentan nicht viel schneller als ein i7-3770K


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja, das wird wohl der schnellste Haswell i7. Haswell soll im Juni oder so kommen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Ja, der i7 4770K wird der Nachfolger des 3770K. Allerdings ist der 4770K nur minimal schneller - ein Wechsel lohnt also nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Was kommt haswell ich bin schon gespannt darauf. Der i7 4770k wird dann das Flaggschiff für 1150 plattformen oder?


 
Anfangs sicher. Aber ich denke dass es später noch ein Upgrade in Form eines 4780k kommt oder so. Also 100MHz mehr.
Das hängt davon ab was Boardwell kommt.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. März 2013)

1 Was ist Boardwell

2 Wird es lange brauchen bis passende haswell Boards kommen

3 Wird der i7 4770k viel teurer als sein vorgänger


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

1. Das ist die Architektur die nach Haswell kommt. 

Sandy-Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Broadwell

3. Am Anfang ist der 4770K wahrscheinlich recht teuer. Später wird er dann denke ich mal ungefähr genauso teuer sein.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> 1 Was ist Boardwell
> 
> 2 Wird es lange brauchen bis passende haswell Boards kommen
> 
> 3 Wird der i7 4770k viel teurer als sein vorgänger


 
1. Broadwell ist der Shrink von Haswell. also gleiche Architektur aber 14nm Fertigung. Sockel bleibt 1150.
2. Haswell soll im Sommer kommen. Ergo werden auch dann die Boards kommen.
3. Nein. Der 3770k fing mit 330€ an. Der 4770k wird ähnlich viel kosten.


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

OKAY 

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden noch bis Juni oder Juli zu warten sooo dringend brauche ich den Rechner dann doch nicht.

Ich weiß jetzt ja das ihr mir helft, wenn ich Probleme mit dem Zusammenbau habe und dann zb Bilder von meinen Problemen schicke.

Könntet ihr mir dann auch bei der UEFI konfiguration behilflich sein denn bei so einem teuren PC hätte ich dann doch gerne ein optimal eingestelltes UEFI.
Davon könnte ich dann ja auch Bilder schicken.

Muss ich das UEFI eigentlich vor der Windows Installation einstellen oder ist das egal.

*Aber der PC läuft doch auch wenn man im UEFI nichts verändert??????*


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Uefi Bios ist der Nachfolger des Standard Bios von früher. Mit Windows hat das UEFI Bios nichts zu tun.
Das kannst du vor der Installation einstellen oder danach oder wann auch immer. Ist egal.
Wenn du ein Bios Update machst musst du das sowieso wieder neu einstellen.

In der Regel reicht es aber alles auf "Auto" zu lassen nachdem du die Standard Werte im Bios geladen hast. Meist wird alles korrekt laufen. Ist das nicht der Fall hilft in der Regel ein Bios Update.
Nur wenn auch mit dem neuesten Bios noch was unklar ist solltest du "Hand anlegen" aber nicht vorher.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Spanungseinstellungen musst du nur machen, wenn du übertakten willst. Ansonsten reicht es aus die Lüfter zu regeln. Viel mehr muss man da eigentlich nicht machen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Aber ist es nicht besser wenn man das Uefi "von Hand" einstellt ich habe schon gehört das bei manchen boards zb der RAM zu wenig Strom bekommt oder 1600er als 1300er erkannt wird außerdem muss ich doch das Laufwerk als First Boot Device einstellen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das kannst du alles mit CPU-Z auslesen. Wenn CPU-Z dir nicht 1,5 Volt anzeigt besteht Handlunsbedarf. Zu viel Spannung ist schädlich für den IMC und zu wenig Spannung kann den PC abstürzen lassen. 
Die RAM Frequenz ist sowas von egal, es macht keinen Unterschied ob der RAM mit 1333 oder 1600 MHz läuft.

Das mit dem "First Boot Device" ist nur beim ersten Systemstart bzw. vor der Windows-Installation.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht besser wenn man das Uefi "von Hand" einstellt ich habe schon gehört das bei manchen boards zb der RAM zu wenig Strom bekommt oder 1600er als 1300er erkannt wird außerdem muss ich doch das Laufwerk als First Boot Device einstellen.


 
Du kannst das XMP Profil laden. Das reicht in der Regel aus.
Von Hand kannst du die Lüftersteuerung einstellen. Das hat unser Badewannenfan  schon gesagt.
Und das LAufwerk musst du nicht als First Boot auswählen. Du gehst beim Starten des Rechners auf das Boot Menü und bootest dann vom Laufwerk. Extra was im Bios umstellen musst du nicht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

welches  Mainboard würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen.

Ich will später mal ein bisschen übertackten.

Vielleicht auch mal SLI ausprobieren.

Es sollte eben ein stabiles gutes hochwertiges langlebiges Board sein.

Welches der Boards würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS P8Z77-V LE Plus, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBIN0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich glaube das AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 oder das Fatality sind gute Boards 

Außerdem habe ich gesehen das die beiden ASRock Boards ganz oben über dem Sockel Kühlblöcke haben ist das vorteilhabt bein OCén


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Würde das Asrock oder das Gigabyte nehmen


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Makalar schrieb:


> Würde das Asrock oder das Gigabyte nehmen



Makalar welches ASrock das Extreme 4 oder das Fatality?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn Asus dann gleich das Z77 V welches 150€ kostet.
Beim Fatality ist der zweite PCIe 16x Slot nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden. Daher ist es nicht für CF oder SLI geeignet -- das Fatality Performance ist sowieso nur ein Pro4 in schwarz/rot.
Das Extreme 4 und das U3DH kannst du uneingeschränkt nehmen.


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das Extreme 4 ist


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Um auf den Ram zurückzukommen

Welcher ist besser bzw. niedriger (wegen Brocken-Kühler)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Der XMS hat eine zu hohe Spannung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die sind beide prima und beide Low-Profile. Ich würde den Günstigeren nehmen


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die passen beide problemlos unter den Kühler.

Der XMS3 hat aber eine zu hohe Spannung, daher fällt er weg.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*


Laut Mindfactory liegt die Spannung bei 1.5 - 1.65 Volt. Also muss er doch bei 1,5 Volt laufen ?


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Dann würde ich diese Konfiguration so lassen.(Im Juni oder Juli eben den i7 4770K und ein 1150er Z87Mainboard dazu da lasse ich mich dann nochmal beraten)

Hier ist er
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f894b5bda2141acd96d367f58f063cc39098f414c3


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Anscheinend hat Corsair die RAM Spannung geändert: XMS3

Aber wenn man eines der älteren Kits erwischt, ist blöd. Denn die haben 1,65 Volt benötigt.


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Dann würde ich diese Konfiguration so lassen.(Im Juni oder Juli eben den i7 4770K und ein 1150er Z87Mainboard dazu da lasse ich mich dann nochmal beraten)
> 
> Link Kommt Gleich


 
NT reicht das 480W


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Laut Mindfactory liegt die Spannung bei 1.5 - 1.65 Volt. Also muss er doch bei 1,5 Volt laufen ?


 
Die Angaben bedeuten dass er die 1600MHz nur mit 1,65 Volt schafft. eigentlich ist das nur ein übertakteter 1333er RAM.

Daher besser die Vengeance kaufen. Oder alternativ die G-Skill Ares.


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f894b5bda2141acd96d367f58f063cc39098f414c3

Hier ist der link


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Sieht gut aus 
 Aber warum für einen Gaming einen i7 
(sorry fals das schon geklärt wurde, aber ich wollte keine 15 Steiten lesen  

Beim Netzteil reichen auch 480 W völlg aus  
Das Service Gold kannstDu dir sparen


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

NT reicht das 480W locker aus


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Und noch eine ganz dumme Frage:

Wenn ich beim zusammenbauen total überfordert bin kann ich die Konponenten doch innerhalb der *14 Tage Rückgabefrist kostenlos zurücksenden,
auch wenn ich sie schon ausgepackt habe????*

ODER


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das CM480 reicht aus.
Service Level Gold kann raus.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim zusammenbauen total überfordert bin kann ich die Konponenten doch innerhalb der *14 Tage Rückgabefrist kostenlos zurücksenden,
> auch wenn ich sie schon ausgepackt habe????*



Ja, Du kannst den ganzen Krempel wieder eintüten und zurück schicken. ABer das mit dem Zusammenbau wird schon klappen


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. April 2013)

Hi, 
Ich bins wieder.
Im März 2014 sollen ja die 700 Grafikkarten von Nvidia kommen.
Ich würde,eigentlich gerne warten aber trotzdem zocken dann eben auf kleinem Bildschirm jetzt würde ich gerne wissen welche ältere Grafikkarte schafft alles flüssig auf einem 1024x1280 Monitor diese soll billig sein da es Nur eine übergangslösung sein soll


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

März 2014 liegt ja praktisch vor der Tür. 
Du kannst dir eine AMD 7770 kaufen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. April 2013)

Na ja die hd 7770 ist mir als übergangslösung zu teuer.
Spiele müssen ja nicht auf ultra laufen .
unter 55 EUR wäre schön


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das sind alles Office Karten. Da gibt es keine wirklichen Unterschiede mehr. Kauf daher das was für dich passt.
Oder eben beim Gebrauchtmarkt schauen.


----------



## Makalar (4. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Im März 2014 sollen ja die 700 Grafikkarten von Nvidia kommen.


 
Wo hast du denn diese Info her?


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. April 2013)

Schafft die GTX 460 alle Spiele auf low grafik


----------



## Makalar (4. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Schafft die GTX 460 alle Spiele auf low grafik


 
Ja, das schafft die


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. April 2013)

Gibt es noch günstigere Karten die Alles.auf low schaffen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Naja, unter einer 460 würde ich nicht anfangen. Die 460 ist momentan sowieso sehr zu empfehlen. Für 50 Euro


----------



## Ralfons (4. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Und noch eine ganz dumme Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich beim zusammenbauen total überfordert bin kann ich die Konponenten doch innerhalb der *14 Tage Rückgabefrist kostenlos zurücksenden,
> auch wenn ich sie schon ausgepackt habe????*
> ...



Die 14tägige Rückgabefrist geht m.E. aus dem BGB §312b hervor: § 312b BGB Fernabsatzverträge - dejure.org 

Der Gold Level ermöglicht dir nur eine schnelle Auftragsbearbeitung und eine vereinfachte Reklamation. Die Frage, obs 4,90 wert ist... nun zumindest was die Reklamation angeht könnte es unter Umständen Sinn machen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. April 2013)

Service Level Gold kann man weglassen, die 5 Euro kann man wirklich sparen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (8. April 2013)

Was ist die stärkste GTX 670 die es gibt


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das müsste die hier sein, die ist aber recht laut: Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. April 2013)

Richtig. Das ist die AMP!. 

Allerdings würde ich die nicht wählen, zwischen einer Asus DCII und einer AMP! merkt man leistungsmäßig keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Einen Unterschied merkt man nur in Benchmarks. Aber auch mit der AMP! gewinnst Du da keinen Blumentopf, da musst Du schon die Karte manuell hart rannehmen


----------



## Makalar (8. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja, und wenn es um den Balken geht, kann man die Asus auch manuell auf AMP! Niveau bringen


----------



## XCM_MCX (8. April 2013)

Was denkt ihr wird ne 670 Battlefield 4 auf ultra packen


----------



## Makalar (8. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wird ne 670 Battlefield 4 auf ultra packen


 
Das weiß keiner, da die Systemvoraussetzungen noch nicht bekannt sind


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Vermutlich nicht, die GTX 670 schafft ja gerade mal BF3 auf ultra Settings.


----------



## XCM_MCX (8. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht, die GTX 670 schafft ja gerade mal BF3 auf ultra Settings.



Also ist es besser eine hd7970 zu kaufen


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das ist Banane. Wenn die GTX 670 am Ende ist, gehen auch bei der HD7970 die Lichter aus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an, ob BF4 für AMD optimiert ist. Prinzipiell gebe ich dir aber recht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. April 2013)

Kann man einen Sat receiver per HDMI mit einem Pc Monitor verbinden(Der Monitor ist ja auf PCs ausgelegt) das funktioniert also ohne pc??


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Klar. Das geht


----------



## XCM_MCX (18. April 2013)

Da ich mir schon kräftig Gedanken über meinen neuen Pc und den zusammenbau mache bin ich nun beim Thema wärmeleitpaste angelangt wie trägt ihr die denn auf .

Ps:ist die wlp die beim thermalright macho mitgeliefert wird gut oder sollte man eine andere kaufen?


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

So geht das: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NydheeIDhwE

Ich finde, eine Tube WLP im Haushalt schadet nicht, daher würde ich die Arctic Cooling MX2 oder MX4 kaufen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (20. April 2013)

Reicht das bequiet e9 580Watt mit cable management für SLI also 2x eine GTX 670 oder 680


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Nein. Da solltest du das Dark Power nehmen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (20. April 2013)

580Watt reichen aber aus oder?


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich würde kein Straight Power für Multi GPU nehmen. Wenn du das willst kauf dir das Dark Power P10 mit 650 Watt.


----------



## XCM_MCX (20. April 2013)

geizhals.at/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-3-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html

Ist das auch noch ausreichend


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich würde das 650 Watt Modell nehmen falls du übertakten willst.


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Also wenn ich wirklich stark übertakte (i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz, GTX 690 am Limit), messe ich einen Verbrauch von ~500 Watt unter Last (gemessen an der Steckdose).


----------



## XCM_MCX (21. April 2013)

Wenn ich Windows 8 auf die SSD installiere müssen die Treiber und die dazugehörigen Programme dann auch auf die SSD oder kann man die auch ohne Probleme auf die HDD installieren


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Es ist sinnvoll, häufig genutzte Programme (z.B. Office), Treiber und Spiele auf die SSD zu packen. Der Rest (Fotos, Musik, Filme etc.) sollte auf die HDD.


----------



## XCM_MCX (22. April 2013)

Sind die Kabel beim Be quiet straight Power e9 mit 580Watt und kabelmanagement lange genug um das kabelmanagementsystem im sharkoon tauron zu nutzen . Oder sollte sich zb eine Verlängerung für den 24 pol atx  Stecker dazukaufen ...


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die Kabellänge beim Straight ist ausreichend für ein Midi tower.


----------



## XCM_MCX (22. April 2013)

Ist das tauron ein Midi tower


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja, das ist ein Midi-Tower.


----------



## XCM_MCX (23. April 2013)

Über das Tauron ließt man ja nicht immer nur positive Sachen ich habe zB. Gelesen das in diesem Gehäuse die Komponenten um einiges wärmer werden als in anderen Gehäusen. Stimmt das oder sind die Unterschiede nur minimal 

Bzw. Ist das Tauron noch empfehlenswert


----------



## Softy (24. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Das Tauron hat 4 Lüfter serienmäßig und einen Haufen Meshgitter. Eine bessere Belüftung gibt es fast gar nicht und reicht auch zum Übertakten völlig aus.


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2013)

Ich werde mich nach ein Paar in der PCGH gelesenen Tests nun doch für die Asus hd 7970 Direct Cu II entschieden.Da diese teils deutlich schneller als die GTX 670 oc von Asus ist.Wie ich gelesen habe hat sie 2 8pol stromanschlüsse. Welches netzteil empfehlt ihr mir es sollte noch deutlich Reserven für OC und Aufrüstungsaktionen haben. Es soll modular sein und eben 2 Acht Pol PCI stecker bieten. Der Prozessor wird ein i7 4770k.


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Also in Full-HD wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen einer HD 7970 und einer GTX 670 bemerken 
Als Netzteil ein Be Quiet Straight Power E9 480 Watt oder, wenn das Geld da ist, ein Be Quiet Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2013)

Nein die Asus HD 7970 hat zwei acht pol Anschlüsse aber das e9 580w hat doch an einer PCI Leitung also ein Stecker für die Grafikkarte ans Netzteil abklemmen und dann hat diese Leitung doch 2x6 PIN und einmal 2PIN zum erweitern oder irre ich mich da.


----------



## Softy (25. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das Straight Power E9 CM 480W hat auch 2x 8pin Stromanschlüsse für die Grafikkarte: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480 Watt Modular Netzteil im Test - Technische Daten, Anschlsse, Kabel (2/7)


----------



## Duvar (25. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Richtig 2x 6+2 pin Anschlüsse, die + 2 kann man halt dazu nehmen oder net. Hast also entweder 2x 6er oder 2 x 8er oder 1x6er und einmal 8er usw^^


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2013)

Also 4x 8PIN für SLI hat das e9 580 nicht


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Doch das E9 mit 580 Watt hat 4 8pin Anschlüsse


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. April 2013)

Reicht für eine Asus hd 7970 Dc II und einen i7 4770k auch das e9 480 Watt


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Natürlich. Wofür eig der i7 ?


----------



## Makalar (25. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



blautemple schrieb:


> Natürlich. Wofür eig der i7 ?


 
Ich denke mal fürs Ego


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. April 2013)

Ist der alpenföhn Himalaya besser als der Macho.   ???


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Der Macho ist für das Geld was er kostet schon sehr gut. Wenn du einen besseren Kühler willst musst du mehr Geld bezahlen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. April 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen EFI und UEFI und was ist besser


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

EFI und UEFI sind im Gebrauch das gleiche.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. April 2013)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ist der alpenföhn Himalaya besser als der Macho.   ???



Ich würde da eher einen EKL K2 nehmen.

Oder das Non-Plus-Ultra - meiner Meinung nach - Noctua NH-D14. Viel Zubehör, sehr leise und einen klasse Support.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Oder das Non-Plus-Ultra - meiner Meinung nach - Noctua NH-D14.



Leider auch das Non plus ultra, was schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und Hässlichkeit angeht  (zumindest die Lüfterfarbe )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. April 2013)

Das Ding kostet 8 Euro mehr als ein K2, das ist ja wohl vertretbar. Über das Design der Lüfter lässt sich auch streiten, beim alten Macho hat es auch so gut wie niemanden gestört.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Über das Design der Lüfter lässt sich auch streiten, beim alten Macho hat es auch so gut wie niemanden gestört.


 
Natürlich haben den Macho deswegen viele kritisiert und viele haben den Lüfter getauscht.

Bevor ich den Noctua empfehle würde ich eher den Silver Arrow nehmen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (29. April 2013)

Welches Mainboard ist besser

-Asrock Z77 Extreme 4

-MSI Z77A GD 65


----------



## Makalar (29. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das MSI würde ich nicht nehmen, hat keinen Offset


----------



## XCM_MCX (29. April 2013)

Ist es lohnenswert das extreme 6 anstatt das asrock z77 extreme 4 zu kaufen


----------



## Makalar (29. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ist es lohnenswert das extreme 6 anstatt das asrock z77 extreme 4 zu kaufen


 
Wenn du die Ausstattung des Extreme 6 brauchst, kann es sich schon lohnen, für den Normalanwender reicht das Extreme 4 oder dieses meist aus


----------



## Softy (29. April 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Nur wenn Du die zusätzliche Ausstattung benötigst.


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu den CPU Kühlern. Ich kann mich zwischen dem Macho und dem Brocken 2 nicht entscheiden welcher Kühler ist empfehlenswert zum Übertackten und eben insgesammt der Bessere. 

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Beide sind in etwa gleich gut.
Optisch gefällt mir der Broken 2 besser daher würde ich den eher nehmen als den Macho.


----------



## Makalar (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Außerdem ist beim Brocken der Einbau etwas einfacher


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Juni 2013)

Um noch mal auf die Mainboards zurückzukommen .......                                                           Vielleicht würde ich auch das Gigabyte Z87X D3H kaufen ,da das aber nicht auf der Homepage von Gigabyte zu finden ist, und ich dann keine gescheite Treiber-Versorgung habe werde ich das Ud3H kaufen ........


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Sry wenn ich mal blöd drauf los frage, aber haste echt seit ca 100 Tagen immernoch keinen Rechner gekauft?
Nicht falsch verstehen bitte, bin grad nur verwundert, hab jetzt nur den Startpost mal wieder angeschaut.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Auf welcher Seite hast Du denn geguckt   : GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Juni 2013)

Nein , ich habe noch keinen Rechner gekauft, da ich bis vor 30 Tagen noch Gespannt auf Haswell und die GTX 770 gewartet habe. Und da es jetzt nur noch knapp zwei Monate bis August sind , werde ich mir den pc im August kaufen , weil ich da als Schüler sowieso Ferien habe.. Werde dann aber dazu ein neues Thema erstellen, da sich mein Budget verändert hat und dieses Thema jetzt schon mit Nachrichten überflutet ist....


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Aso ok, dann spar mal nochn bissl bis August, hoffe für dich, dass die Preise bis dahin noch weiter rutner gehn


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Den Link zum Board mit aktuellen Treibern/Bios hast Du aber gesehen, woll ?


----------



## Makalar (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Dass die Preise noch sonderlich sinken, glaube ich nicht, Haswell ist jetzt schon günstiger als Ivy bei Release


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Da bewegt sich bei der CPU vielleicht noch was mal 10 Euro hoch und wieder runter, mehr aber auch nicht. Und bei den Grafikkarten wird sich das auch evtl in dem Bereich noch bewegen. Viel mehr wird man nicht erwarten können


----------



## XCM_MCX (24. Juni 2013)

Lässt sich eigentlich auch ein Alpenföhn K2 in das Sharkoon Tauron schrauben oder ist dieser zu hoch für das oben genannte Gehäuse... Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Der K2 passt rein.


----------



## XCM_MCX (29. Juli 2013)

Würde mir eigentlich auch eine GTX 760 reichen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich BF4, Crysis 3, und ein paar andere Shooter zocken.Ich bin aber relativ geizig in Sachen Games, das Heißt ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nur BF4 und vielleicht Crysis 3 kaufen diese und auch folgende Games sollte wenn möglich auf hohen,aber nicht zwingend auf ultra settings laufen. Was meint ihr, für zwei, drei Games lohnt sich die GTX 770 doch gar nicht oder etwa doch . Ich bin nun echt ratlos und weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Hoffentlich bekomme ich von euch hilfreiche Antworten.Vielen vielen Dank im vorraus ...


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hol doch 7950, da bekommste Crysis 3 + Bioshock + Tomb Raider + Far Cry Blood Dragon kostenlos oben drauf, wenn du es bei nem shop kaufst wo bei der Aktion mitmacht zB MF.
Zahlste unter 250€ und mit bissl Übertaktung haste ca GTX 770 oder HD 7970 GHz Leistung.


----------



## XCM_MCX (29. Juli 2013)

Ich Weiß, das in diesem Bereich AMD Karten sehr lukrativ sind, trotzdem möchte ich bei nvidia bleiben. Welche Karte ist für meine im vorherigen Post genannten Ansprüche zu empfehlen, die 760 oder doch gleich die gtx 770, zwei drei Jahre sollte die Karte schon reichen, eher länger


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hier diese reicht locker flockig hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

Mit welchen settings lassen sich BF4 bzw crysis 3 spielen . Ist diese Karte eigentlich"zukunftssicher" sprich schafft sie lange auch kommende Spiele darzustellen . Aber so wie ich es mitbekommen habe reicht für meine Bedürfnisse die GTX 760, oder wäre es vielleicht doch sinnvoll gleich eine gtx 770 zu kaufen, alle Spiele sollten eben mit hohen bis mittleren settings laufen.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Alle aktuellen Games werden mit hohen bis max settings laufen BF4 denke ich mal auf max @ Full HD.
Die Karten sind ultra zukunftssicher, dass sie nach spätestens 3-4 Jahren ein Haufen Elend sind


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass die gtx 760 für mich völlig ausreichend ist. Wie schon gesagt werde ich Battlefield 4 spielen und andere shooter. Schafft die GTX 760 BF4 auf Hohen Settings, wie sieht das eigentlich bei Crysis 3 aus. Sind mit dieser Karte alle momentan erhältlichen und auch i 2 Jahren erhältlichen spiele z.B. auf mittleren Details spielbar.

Dann liege ich wohl richtig, dass die GTX 760 genau die richtige Grafikkarte für mich ist 

Dann kann man diese Konfig also Kaufen, https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ecd2bf3ad114bb1a7ca78d59399f9a355bae303ff1 , passt der arbeitsspeicher eigentlich unter den Brocken 2 Kühler, die graka werde ich dann gegen die Gigabyte Gtx 760 Gb Rev 2 tauschen.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wofür der 4770K ? Wofür 16 GB RAM. Beim Board sind 4 SATA Kabel dabei. Das E9 CM 480 Watt reicht völlig. Selbst das E9 400 Watt würde locker reichen.

Und ja, der Speicher passt unter den Brocken 2.


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

OK, dann 8GB https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207cf011fd8ab5f4dd416fea280c2538f67105ff5533

Das Netzteil lasse ich so da ich bei einem Grafikkarten upgrade Nicht das Netzteil wechseln muss und genug reserven Habe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2013)

Das grosse e9 muss nicht. Ich weiss es aus eigenerfahrung


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das neue Testsystem von Computerbase besteht u.a. aus einem übertakteten i7 4770K und einer GTX Titan. 

Jetzt rate mal, womit das gesamte System befeuert wird ? Richtig, mit dem kleinen E9 400 Watt  Intel


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Da das 480 Watt Netzteil nur 10 Euro weniger kostet lasse ich das 580 Watt drinnen.

Dann werde ich den Pc jetzt kaufen und wenn er da ist zusammenbauen.

Ist in der Konfig alles enthalten oder fehlt etwas
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207cf011fd8ab5f4dd416fea280c2538f67105ff5533

Ich werde beim zusammenbau noch einige Fragen haben soll ich diese hier stellen oder einen neuen Thread erstellen.

Und jetzt muss ich unhöflicherweise noch mal Fragen, Kann ich die 11 Artikel innerhalb von 14 Tagen am MF zurückschicken falls irgend etwas nicht klappen sollte
und der Pc nicht läuft

Ich bedanke mich nochmal ihr seid echt eine Riesige Hilfe für mich


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

In der Konfig ist alles drin .

Vielleicht noch ne Soundkarte ?

Bei Fragen oder Problemen, einfach hier posten. Klar kannst Du innerhalb von 14 Tagen die Teile wieder zurückschicken,


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2013)

Würde immernoch das 480 watt modell nehmen. Oder gleich das dark power. Und als graka: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...alfan-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_815249.html

Gleicher preis, aber 4 gratisgames


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Würde immernoch das 480 watt modell nehmen. Oder gleich das dark power. Und als graka: 8448191 - 3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2 Dualfan Aktiv PCIe
> 
> Gleicher preis, aber 4 gratisgames


 
Auf die 10 Euro beim Netzteil Kommt es mir jetzt nicht mehr an, danke für den ratschlag aber ich bleibe lieber bei Nvidia und somit der Gigabyte Gtx 760 

Ich werde dann bestellen
 Danke


----------



## xfn42 (30. Juli 2013)

Bf4 läuft auf einer HD 7970 GHz mit 35 fps @fullhd ultra


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Aha, da haben wir also den Kristallkugeldieb


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Juli 2013)

xfn42 schrieb:


> Bf4 läuft auf einer HD 7970 GHz mit 35 fps @fullhd ultra



Echt? Woher weißt du das denn?


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hi , 

Der Pc ist jetzt Bestellt )

Mir fällt aber gerade ein, dass ich noch einen Schraubendreher brauche um den Pc zusammenzubauen.

Wie ich gehört habe braucht man nur einen PH2 Schraubenzieher....
Darf dieser denn auch magnetisch sein oder verträgt sich das mit der Hardware nicht (ich fände es toll wenn magnetisch weil man die schrauben dann besser in die Löcher setzen kann)

Könnt ihr mir bitte einen empfehlen?


----------



## xfn42 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich nehme magnetische macht eigentlich nichts soweit ich weiß


----------



## xfn42 (30. Juli 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Echt? Woher weißt du das denn?



http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-4...ield-4-Benchmarks-aus-dem-Alpha-Test-1075959/
Guckscht du hier 
Sry doppelpost :/


----------



## XCM_MCX (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die 7 Angehängten Bilder habe ich vor ungefähr einer Woche aus einem Thread dieses Forums abgespeichert da ich auch den Brocken 2 verbaue und diese mir sicher dabei helfen werden...

Ist auf diesen Bildern alles Ordnungsgemäß installiert....

Besonders wichtig ist mir ob die Backplate im 1. Bild richtig angebracht ist...Da das in der Gebrauchsanweisung die man online einsehen kann nicht sichtbar ist bzw angesprochen wird.

Nur rein aus interesse, sind die Löcher am Mainboad für die Halteschrauben der Backplate Quadratisch oder Rechteckig angeordnet, weil man bei Quadratischer anordnung ja die Backplate falsch einsetzen kann (oder ist es egal wie die Backplate angeordnet ist was ich aber nicht glaube, da sie ja nicht symmetrisch ist)


----------



## pepelepew (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



xfn42 schrieb:


> Battlefield 4: Erste Benchmarks geben Aufschluss über Performance im Alpha-Test
> Guckscht du hier
> Sry doppelpost :/



alphas bedeuten erstmal noch gar nix....gar.......NIX!


----------



## XCM_MCX (31. Juli 2013)

Stimmt die Position der Backplate auf Bild 1 im vorherigen Post. Stimmen auch die restlichen Bilder


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja, stimmt. Genau so, wie auf den Bildern montieren. Die beiden "Metallstreifen/Halterungen" parallel zu den Ram Slots.

Für Sockel 1150/55 passt eh nur eine Stellung. Die merkst Du dann automatisch. Ist praktisch "Idiotensicher". Wenn selbst ich das schaffe .


----------



## XCM_MCX (31. Juli 2013)

Kann man das UEFI auch auf Deutsch stellen oder geht nur Englisch


----------



## sowas1337 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Naja, man kann ihn eigentlich nicht viel anders verbauen^^
Solang der Lüfter nach hinten bläst (also richtig HDD sitzt) passt alles


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Beim Gigabyte Board kann man das UEFI auf jeden Fall auf deutsch stellen .


----------



## XCM_MCX (2. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

So, das Gehäuse (Sharkoon Tauron Rot) welches ich bei Amazon bestellt hatte wurde heute Geliefert(Der Rest von Mindfactory ist noch unterwegs)
Ich habe mir dann das Gehäuse, insbesondere die Anschlusskabel für die lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung  angeschaut
Beim 1. Strang sind alle 3 abzweigenden Kabel beschriftet (FC2A, FC2B, FC2C).Aber beim zweiten Kabelstrang also FC1* fehlen die Beschriftungen. Also (FC1A, FC1B, FC1C)
So an jeden strang werden nur 2 Lüfter abgeschlossen dann wird FC*A und FC*B belegt. Jetzt weiß ich bei einem Strang aber nicht welcher Lüfteranschluss A,B und C ist.

Meine Frage ist:

Ist es egal wo ich die zwei Lüfter anschließe also Z.B an A und B oder an B und C oder an A und C da das Kabel nicht beschriftet ist..?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Screenshot by Lightshot

Ich würde sagen, musst Du probieren. Konnte im Handbuch auch nix darüber finden. 

Der eine Kabelstrang ist für den einen Schieberegler, der andere Kabelstrang für den 2ten.

Tauron | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

Wo Du die anschliesst, ist auf jeden Fall latte. Ich würde die beiden Frontluffis an den einen Schieberegler hängen, und die beiden ausblasenden an den anderen  .


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Der PC ist gestern angekommen, ich habe ihn dann gleich zusammengebaut. 

Bis jetzt läuft er ohne Probleme


----------



## Adi1 (4. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt läuft er ohne Probleme


 
Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass es auch so bleibt .


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. August 2013)

Jetzt muss er sich erst einmal prime 95 stellen

Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer SSD verkürzt der Virenschutz die Lebensdauer


----------



## Rosigatton (4. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Nein, wieso sollte er  ?


----------



## Softy (4. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer SSD verkürzt der Virenschutz die Lebensdauer



Das Antivirenprogramm wird Deine SSD nicht totschreiben. Versprochen


----------



## XCM_MCX (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hier sind auch noch ein paar Bilder vom PC (Aber nicht so kritisch sein das ist immerhin mein erster Eigenbau Rechner)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Sieht super aus. 
Aber wieso hast du nur vorne einen Lüfter mit LED?
Bau hinten auch noch einen ein, sieht besser aus.


----------



## Oozy (5. August 2013)

Sieht gut und aufgeräumt aus 
Rennt die Maschine auch so wie du willst? 

Schliesse mich quante an. Hinten noch ein LED-Lüfter rein.


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Sieht gut aus , aber ne PS2 Tastatur


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die funktioniert zumindest immer.


----------



## XCM_MCX (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ja läuft super genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. 

Das mit dem LED-Lüfter behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf aber vorerst lasse ich das alles mal so wie es ist.

Und nochmal vielen vielen Dank für die super Beratung (So perfekt wie hier wird man in anderen Foren nicht beraten)

PS: Neue Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm werden auch demnächst gekauft


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die funktioniert zumindest immer.


 Aber auch nur, wenn sie schon steckt, bevor man den Rechner startet


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn sie schon steckt, bevor man den Rechner startet


 
Das liegt aber nicht an der Tastatur.


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an der Tastatur.



Aber an Ps2 und somit auch schon wieder etwas an der Tastatur


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Nö, das liegt daran, dass der Anschluss 30 Jahre alt ist und nie geändert oder angepasst wurde.
Und genau das ist halt auch der Vorteil. Eine PS/2 Tastatur kann nie wegen Treiber Probleme ausfallen oder sonst wie nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

Stimmt schon, ist auch immer gut eine Ps2 Tastatur zu haben, aber wenn man die Tastatur oder auch die Maus später anschließt haz man halt Pech


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Das macht man ja nicht, PS/2 ist ja kein USB, wo man Plug & Play anschließen kann.
Das gab es damals ja nicht.
Versuch mal eine IDE Festplatte im laufenden Betrieb abzuklemmen oder anzuschließen, ohne dass dir das System dabei abraucht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (6. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

So ich habe den Pc jetzt 1Stunde und 48 Minuten mit Prime 95 voll ausgelastet....

Im angehängten Screenshot seht ihr die CPU Temperaturen(mit Core Temp ausgelesen) sind diese OK oder wird der Prozessor bei 100% Auslastung zu Heiß (Hier im Raum hat es 28°C)? Gekühlt wird mit dem Brocken 2.

Und wieso zeigt der Taskmanager bei Geschwindigkeit immer 3,85 bzw. 3,89 Ghz an (Ich habe den Prozessor nicht übertaktet)Der sollte doch mit 3,5 Ghz tackten?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,,,


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Die Temperaturen sind normal. Ebenso ist der Takt normal, denn der Turbo Modus ist ja aktiv.


----------



## XCM_MCX (23. November 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hallo zusammen,

im Grunde läuft mein Pc zwar stabil auch das Booten von Windows 8.1 geht durch SSD innerhalb von 15 Sekunden auch relativ flott aber seit mehreren Wochen braucht das* Anmelden am Rechner ungefähr 12 Sekunden zusätzlich, das ging anfangs viel schneller* (SSD ist mit SATA 3 (6 Gb`s)angebunden) habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich, was kann ich tun damit das Anmelden wieder schneller geht ???

Ist die Samsung 840 Basic 250 Gb so viel langsamer als andere SSD´s oder warum schreiben viele auf Facebook und in div. anderen Foren das ihr System in 5-7 sec. startet kann das überhaupt stimmen_Warum geht das bei meinem System nicht so schnell_?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

vielen Dank im vorraus 

XCM_MCX


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Tja, Windows-Update und der zusätzliche Kram verlangsamen den Start deutlich .


----------



## XCM_MCX (23. November 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Kann man den Systemstart wieder schneller machen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. November 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Ich weiss nur, das auf Fratzenbuch unheimlich viele Kackenhauer rumirren.

5-7 Sekunden ist eh nur geträumt, glaub nicht jeden Mist der da gepostet wird.

Imho sind 20-30 Sekunden booten völlig normal, und ob der jetzt 20 oder 40 Sekunden braucht, ist doch wirklich latte. 
Du kannst nur soviel wie möglich aus dem Autostart rausschmeissen/deaktivieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Es ist normal dass das System mit der Zeit langsamer wird.


----------



## XCM_MCX (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe wieder ein kleines Problem....

Ich wollte am Freitag die Temperaturen und die Stabilität meines Systems testen, nachdem Prime95 und der MSI-Kombustor liefen startete ich das Programm Core Temp (Version RC6), nach dem Start von Core Temp hängte sich der PC auf und reagierte nicht mehr auf Klicks und Eingaben nur ein Reset half. Nachdem der PC wieder hochgefahren war startete ich nur Core Temp und das selbe Problem lag vor.

Was ihr noch wissen solltet, dieses Problem tritt nur manchmal auf.

Meine Frage ist nun kann man dieses Problem beheben oder könnt ihr mir eine Alternative zum Auslesen der CPU Temperaturen empfehlen?

vielen Dank im Vorraus 

XCM_MCX


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

CoreTemp ist eh Mist. Probiers mal mit OpenHardwareMonitor.


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

Wozu in Gottes Namen musst du Prime+ Kombuster laufen lassen?
Solche Auslastungen hast du im Normalfall niemals.
Sinnloses Quälen der Hardware mMn...
Solange dein System beim täglichen Gebrauch (ohne diese xxxx Programme) stabil läuft, ist es doch gut.
Falls du die Temps checken willst, kannst du mal 20-30 min Prime laufen lassen, aber Achtung, je nach dem ob du deine Spannung gefixt hast im Bios oder anderweitig eingestellt hast zB Adaptiv etc, 
legt dein System eine höhere Spannung an, falls alles auf Auto steht, wird die angelegte Spannung auch zu hoch sein...
Von dem her ist mein Tip, dass du lieber mit Games etc testest und schon gar nicht 2+ Torture Programme gleichzeitig laufen lässt und Gott weiß für wie lange du dann sowas laufen lassen magst,
ist doch schade um deine Hardware Mensch, dass System so auszupeitschen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG - GAMING PC - BUDGET 1250 €*

OK ich werde dann Prime + Kombustor nicht mehr zusammen laufen lassen. 

Ich hätte da aber noch ein kleines Anliegen, und zwar:

Wenn ich meinen PC herunterfahre, hängt er sich entweder beim Herunterfahren direkt auf oder er fährt herunter, schaltet sich für eine Sekunde aus und fährt dann gleich wieder hoch. (Dies passiert jedoch relativ selten vielleicht 2-3 Mal bei 30x Herunterfahren)

An was kann das denn liegen?

vielen Dank für eure Hlife

XCM_MCX


----------

